
Exploring Failed Startups – A look at four emblematic failures - novasaint
https://www.softhatch.com/learn/technology/Exploring-Failed-Startups?utm_source=hn
======
chrisstpierre
As entrepreneurs the only way to learn are either through our own experience
or those of others. Of course this is an interdisciplinary subject, and so
other domain knowledge is perhaps most important. But how do we become better
at entrepreneurship then? It is especially difficult because it is almost
impossible to differentiate accounts that are true from those that are
fabricated to suit some marketing purpose. We should learn from the accounts
depicted here, but it really isn't enough. When we only have accurate coverage
of the extremes of failures/successes, we end up with a distorted view of how
things work. It would be great to see more rigorous formal studies being done
more consistently, so we can take the same approach to learning that we have
in other disciplines.

------
mgmgpyaesonewin
Thanks a lot. What is the biggest threat for these failed startups in common?

~~~
chrisstpierre
Well, it seems that they each had leaders which the projects depended too much
upon (except for maybe Google Glass). But it is always easy to blame
leadership when things go wrong, and praise them when things go well. Still, I
think that if there was competent executive oversight, like just one other
person, then that person probably would have stepped in when things were going
in the wrong direction.

------
maykabyaroo
Thanks =)

